
Are AI based stable coins the future? - ipv4
https://medium.com/@YulinLiu20/ai-based-stable-coin-7bdac0ea0a6b
======
BetaDeltaAlpha
Neat perspective. I wonder how a (presumably public) model for transaction fee
pricing could be audited or gamed on-chain.

